# Shallow Water Motor



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by short shaft shallow water motor.

I am not an expert on motors but many motors of that size are available with different shaft lengths (20", 25", 30", and 35" shafts). But what I do not know is what you mean by shallow water.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you talking about a low water pickup? Bobs machine shop is the only one I know who will mod a lower for you.


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry I've seen a lot of boats with ob that the lower units are real short.... Most of these boats are shallows water boats... I was assuming the reason for a shorter lower unit is more speed and function in skinny water.... I will try and gets couple of pics....


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

Anybody know


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

that help?  :-?


----------

